# Any rat rescues needing foster homes?



## Marshmellow105 (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi guys! 

I'm a new member so please excuse me if I'm not doing something right.

Does anyone know of any animal rescue organisations that need foster homes for rats? Preferably in the South Yorkshire area.

Any help/advice would be appreciated!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi welcome.

Your best bet is to post on the fancy rats forum as there is alot more rat owners on there and a few run rat rescues which no doubt are looking for foster homes.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i know BARC foster rabbits out, so they may do the same with ratties, not sure if they take them in or have any in need at the moment though.
im pretty sure they would also need to do a home check before you could take on a couple of fosters too, but its worth getting in touch with them
Barnsley Animal Rescue Charity (BARC) - Rescuing abandoned animals since 1995

cant think of any others off the top of my head at the moment


----------

